# DS #5368: Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (USA)



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6786^^


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeeessssssssssssssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Been waiting for like more then a year for this


----------



## shitaki (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope someone can find it cause i can't


----------



## liltorchic (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes! Finally!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 11, 2011)

Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Time to check if it works


----------



## czekers (Jan 11, 2011)

finally! It's dumped!


----------



## ghassanyoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

hint plz


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 11, 2011)

Finally... the game looks really great. I  really liked the Demo and I think the gameplay is also very innovative.

And the 2D-animations are one of the best I`ve seen in games...


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh god, I totally forgot about this. I need to go to the game store now.


----------



## shitaki (Jan 11, 2011)

where are you finding the dumped file? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't find it


----------



## RoMee (Jan 11, 2011)

it's good to see xenophobia again


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

*Snip

Its very easy to find, just took me few clicks. BTW it works on DSTWO


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Finally!
Woops, just realized I put a 1 word post, anyway glad it's here, can't find it atm though.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 11, 2011)

Despite the fact that multiple people are sleeping at my house right now, I literally shouted *"YES!"* when I saw this topic.

Great news. I had nearly forgotten that this game is due out today!


----------



## Varia (Jan 11, 2011)

Found a hotfile link XD. 
Downloading now, hopefully hotfile isn't too slow in this time of day


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems to work fine on AKAIO, although I'm only at the start


----------



## NinjaMic (Jan 11, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Found a hotfile link XD.
> Downloading now, hopefully hotfile isn't too slow in this time of day


Why thank you


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just found it, my normally unreliable and slow rom site has it!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Found a hotfile link XD.
> Downloading now, hopefully hotfile isn't too slow in this time of day



I wouldn't be surprised. When Re:Coded came out, it was a hotfile link that I found, it was so pathetically slow.

Anyways, I'm surprised my usual site doesn't have this up, usually they do... looks like I'm going to have to google


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

well its also working on R4 wood 1.21  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...correction...
seems to be missing all texts

sigh

... can someone confirm if this is only an R4 issue or bad dump (unlikely bad dump though)


----------



## ecko (Jan 11, 2011)

very easy to find.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Been waiting for this one since the Jap version was almost unplayable cause i had no clue what to do


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 11, 2011)

The site I use has put it up, doesn't have a link yet though. Still, at least they've acknowledged it.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 11, 2011)

Black-Spore said:
			
		

> well its also working on R4 wood 1.21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text works on akaio, so dump is fine


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

My usual had it on Hotfile!!

What was the AP for the Japanese release? If it's like AAI, they wouldn't have changed AP.


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Black-Spore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well guess its AP then, thanks for confirm.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Jap patch? (Ignore last post)

Maybe it will work on M3 (unlikely)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh wow, just checked the site again, it was there. What's this game about anyways?


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jan 11, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Found a hotfile link XD.
> Downloading now, hopefully hotfile isn't too slow in this time of day


Found the hotfile link too, thanks!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of adventures and such, but this game sucks. Really.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh wow, just checked the site again, it was there. What's this game about anyways?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective

Just read the plot, should give you an idea, can't believe you never tried the pc/ds demo (different demos)


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

Most people I've seen on one thread at once lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try the clean, and I'll use the jap patch if necessary on M3 Real, + Latest Sakura

Only one more post to 100!!


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Most people I've seen on one thread at once lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what did the Jap patch do?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

...Fixed the Ap...

Bout 5 mins until I can report my results. Even with DownThemAll, hotfile is still really slow...


Woo!!!! 100th [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alison1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> ...Fixed the Ap...
> 
> Bout 5 mins until I can report my results. Even with DownThemAll, hotfile is still really slow...
> 
> ...


sorry i did mean what AP did the Jap version have, any text missing issues perhaps?


----------



## signz (Jan 11, 2011)

Sweet. Apparently it's also Multi 5


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [22:21:17] [@SignZ] Was hoping for German in it
> [22:22:26] [@Pendor] http://i.imgur.com/q7KO5.png
> [22:22:50] [@Pendor] deutsch is german right
> [22:22:51] [@Pendor] ?
> ...


----------



## czekers (Jan 11, 2011)

geez, hotfile sucks, any chance of RS or MU upload?


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 11, 2011)

Found it *proud*
Anyway for the people who are looking for the rom, but are too technically illiterate to find it, here's a protip. Copy and paste the exact archive name into a google search. That should get you far enough.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh sorry!!

Yeah, the japanese rom had the missing text ap.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 11, 2011)

The site I use has just uploaded a mediafire link so it's on there too


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Oh sorry!!
> 
> Yeah, the japanese rom had the missing text ap.
> 
> Here's another hint. It's in a forum share section.


ok well this sound like a plan now, going to try the Jap patch, hope it works


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Oh sorry!!
> 
> Yeah, the japanese rom had the missing text ap.


You do realize that giving hints is against the forum rules, right?


----------



## florian (Jan 11, 2011)

WORKING ON DSTWO AND ITS APPEAR MULTILANGUAGE FRENCH FOR ME


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you use hint coins


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok I edited it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The clean rom has the same missing text issues on m3. Trying Jap Patch.

This is the jap patch http://www.mediafire.com/?jwcyjt53ozj


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2011)

This and the new Kingdom Hearts working on Cyclo yet? I feel kinda sad at having to ask. We used to be so ahead of the game...


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, too much Layton for you


----------



## ecko (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it isn't, unless it's a bit too obvious of a hint


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ask a mod.


----------



## ecko (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> ecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's the case then saying that you can find a rom with google is also aginst the rules(since it's also a hint)


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 11, 2011)

Found it.

I enjoyed the demo (both the flash and Nintendo Channel) so this is a good day.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

The jap patch doesn't recognize the rom. Could some awesome rom hacker drap the eng text to the jap rom?


----------



## mistermcmuffin63 (Jan 11, 2011)

Found it but it doesn't work with dstt, oh well at least it works with an emulator.


----------



## xshinox (Jan 11, 2011)

ahh, very nice. just in time too since i think im close to beating kingdom hearts re:coded


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Information is information.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously just STFU and ask a mod, I asked Costy this once in a pm.
Edit: Just re-read what I PMed him about, similar matter but not the exact one, the principal still stands though.


----------



## -Marco23- (Jan 11, 2011)

Working on Acekard 2.1 with akaio 1.8.1.
Game is Multi 5(En, Fr, De, Es, It)


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 11, 2011)

QUOTE(Forum Rules: READ THEM BITCH) said:
			
		

> # Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.


Which would include referencing to google then, which is not forbidden AFAIK.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

CAN WE GET OVER IT?! I REMOVED THE BLOODY HINT!!!!!!!!


On topic, I hope we get a patch soon. I need something to play on the drive to Adelaide this weekend.

Lol 333 users. This game is gonna be as big as Spirit Tracks.


----------



## czekers (Jan 11, 2011)

it's on megupload already, have fun!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might as well take down the archive name and the release name too then I suppose? You're a moron -_- but hey, we're all stupid once in our lives. Majority of us was when we were in grade 8 then it stopped... for others, like you, it takes a bit of time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy hell.

XPA has done it again.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Forum Rules: READ THEM BITCH) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not forbidden but what I asked Costy was (awhile back): Why are the filenames of roms allowed to be given to people? 

The reason being, It just gives you knowledge but doesn't give you a step by step guide on how to get it.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

XPA is Xenophobia right?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> XPA is Xenophobia right?


Yes, XPA is Xenophobia.


----------



## ecko (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Might as well take down the archive name and the release name too then I suppose? You're a moron -_- but hey, we're all stupid once in our lives. Majority of us was when we were in grade 8 then it stopped... for others, like you, it takes a bit of time.


no sir, you're the moron here, that was exactly my point.
but meh anyway, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## updowners (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Black-Spore (Jan 11, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> The jap patch doesn't recognize the rom. Could some awesome rom hacker drap the eng text to the jap rom?


well i have edit the rom using the orignal Jap hex codes... 

and no luck...


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read my above post that explains why it's ok for the filenames...


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

Can we stop the flame war now and just talk about the game?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Can we stop the flame war now and just talk about the game?


Well for me that would be the AP =(


----------



## hova1 (Jan 11, 2011)

sweet that it has german text, too bad it doesn't work on Wood firmware


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get home to play this!  Looks like I know what I'm doing instead of studying and lab reports this week.  Re:coded and Ghost Trick! =3


----------



## WildArms (Jan 11, 2011)

YES!! FINALLY!


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

MidNightNeko said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get home to play this!  Looks like I know what I'm doing instead of studying and lab reports this week.  Re:coded and Ghost Trick! =3


Agreed, except I have graduated college already. Now I just have no life.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems my last post got burned to ashes in the flame war. Anyone know if it works on Cyclo or not? Same goes for the new Kingdom Hearts. Downloads are a major undertaking for me right now so I'd rather not waste my time finding out they don't work.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys no one cares if you are searching the ROM, found it, or downloading it.
Anymore hotfile talks, download hints etc. will result in warnings and bans.
Release threads are to talk about the game itself, and compatibilty etc.
Please think before you post, if you have nothing constructive to offer, don't bother posting!


----------



## zizer (Jan 11, 2011)

dstwo is no problem with AP


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't work on Cyclo DS.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

As I'm betting most know, it does not work on the latest version of the Wood FW.


----------



## xist (Jan 11, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Seems my last post got burned to ashes in the flame war. Anyone know if it works on Cyclo or not? Same goes for the new Kingdom Hearts. Downloads are a major undertaking for me right now so I'd rather not waste my time finding out they don't work.



The US version of Kingdom Hearts may not work on 1.61 but the EU version does.


----------



## Embarko (Jan 11, 2011)

Works on CycloDS 1.61, but text is missing.

Could the one i got be a bad dump?


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Black-Spore said:
			
		

> well its also working on R4 wood 1.21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong! It's just Anti-Piracy!


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 11, 2011)

Embarko said:
			
		

> Works on CycloDS 1.61, but text is missing.
> 
> Could the one i got be a bad dump?


No, that's the AP. So it's NOT working on the Cyclo DS.


----------



## yellowthunder (Jan 11, 2011)

Game working so far on the newest AKAIO (1.8.5a - AP Enabled).  Haven't encountered any problems yet..


----------



## Embarko (Jan 11, 2011)

Lusankya said:
			
		

> Embarko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it kinda works


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 11, 2011)

now to wait for wood to come out


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> now to wait for wood to come out


And every other card firmware but DSTWO and Akaio.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what exactly are you talking about? He just answered question about the AP!


----------



## N-TG (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw that in this game the AP removes the letters. 

In wood 1.21 it doesn't play correctly but I saw that somebody said putting the japanese Anti AP fixed this problem. But it's not possible to put it. Then I saw that he changed manually the hex values. Can I have a hex editor and what values you changed to what so I can try it out myself?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 11, 2011)

I did have a hint, but I removed it. Yet, they started a flame war over it.

My cousin can confirm this doesn't work on latest Cyclo fw.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just edited it all out, there was a flame war a few pages back because he made a mistake then other people said he was right and they were wrong and all is resolved lol.

Edit: got beaten to it =(


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... Sorry then, It seems I missed all that!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jan 11, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLL



Thats a new word.....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New spelling and pronunciation of an old word.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

YAY! I find out about this game some time ago and it seems fun...
Now I have this and Re:coded!
Gotta wait for a new Wood firmware or crack/fix for this game though.
Oh well, back to Re:coded then!



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not new spelling. This spelling of the word dates all the way back to the year 1147.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*angry fit of rage*


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to be angry now, unless this game doesn't work on your flashcard. (like with me)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> No need to be angry now, unless this game doesn't work on your flashcard. (like with me)


*Happy fit of glee*


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

Fuck this game. works on my DSTWO but looks GEAY. I played the demo, loved it, but this game IN NO WAY LIVES UP TO THE DEMO.

Off to play Yogi Bear instead.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG !! And no one told me ?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Fuck this game. works on my DSTWO but looks GEAY. I played the demo, loved it, but this game IN NO WAY LIVES UP TO THE DEMO.
> 
> Off to play Yogi Bear instead.


I see no troll face =D


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Fuck this game. works on my DSTWO but looks GEAY. I played the demo, loved it, but this game IN NO WAY LIVES UP TO THE DEMO.
> 
> Off to play Yogi Bear instead.



Best be trollin', brah.  And if you're not trolling, at least storm off to play something that isn't shovelware.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> OMG !! And no one told me ?



Do not play this game. It sucks. Nothing like the DEMO. Play Yogi Bear instead.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the Japanese version, I think you're mistaken.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll stop Trollin' like an asshole. =P

Really though, I played the demo and LOVED it. I am going to start playing this right now.

Amazing ideas for a game. clevar use of "possessing" objects -- almost like PW with logic puzzles and shit.

This game looks amazing, too. The sprites are unique and I have never seen anything similar. I love games with unique style. I always think back to Okami when I say that. =P


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

what the hell is this game even about?

my computer was too much of a bastard to even play the flash demo...but i've heard so much about it.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, lol.
I heard this was good, I'll check it out soon as someone creates a patch or there's a new Wood.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what the hell is this game even about?
> 
> my computer was too much of a bastard to even play the flash demo...but i've heard so much about it.



Basically you come in bears or something like that. I dunno.


Oh wait, wrong game. In GHOST TRICK yu possess objects as a ghost, and you solve mysteries and puzzles and stuff. made by the same people who made Phoenix Wright... if that gives you an idea of how it is.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My Reaction


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 11, 2011)

Trying it now. BTW the game's Multi5, not only english.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: MY reaction











That was my Dad...


----------



## katastrophie (Jan 11, 2011)

Does it work on an emu?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




never played Phoenix Wright...in fear of difficulty...hmm....

so what makes it SO good that people are shitting bricks over it?


----------



## liltorchic (Jan 11, 2011)

Whats the timing I need to flip the projector? Its a puzzle in the game btw.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 11, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported ok on ez5i + fw101 + k3.0ob4.
No need to enabled special mode.


----------



## Taanis (Jan 11, 2011)

That's it. I'm tired of the M3. Tomorrow, I'm going to buy a Supercard DS Two, ASAP.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 11, 2011)

Taanis said:
			
		

> That's it. I'm tired of the M3. Tomorrow, I'm going to buy a Supercard DS Two, ASAP.



SHould have done that a LONG time ago.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Taanis said:
			
		

> That's it. I'm tired of the M3. Tomorrow, I'm going to buy a Supercard DS Two, ASAP.




orrrrrr...you can buy an Acekard!


----------



## OhTheJoy (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone tell me how I could download this?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

OhTheJoy said:
			
		

> *rom request*


No.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 11, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Taanis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, let him buy an expensive flashcart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> OhTheJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




take the [censored] out of your [censored] and learn to read the rules.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

Going to bed, hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## impizkit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then wait a bit longer and get the iEvo. It should be the most expensive. Prolly worth it though. I have a DSTWO and it is the savior when I want to play a new AP game.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 11, 2011)

Came home from school saw this was dumped, dling right now.


----------



## justin05 (Jan 11, 2011)

Another good thing to wake up for. Thank You for the heads up.


----------



## Taanis (Jan 11, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not for the expensive, but since a time, I'm very interested in playing GBA games and SNES games in the DS, and the response, as far as I know, is the Supercard


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 11, 2011)

katastrophie said:
			
		

> Does it work on an emu?


Yes it works on an emu, but it made a weird noise. And some of its hair started falling off. And it licked me. But try it for yourself, and give us the answer you would want.
i think people are pooping bricks cause it is probably a really awesome game. But yeah I'll try it.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok,... game is dumped, and it's awesome.
But it has AP, huh... let's see what will we have after school, then.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 11, 2011)

so what was it about the talk earlier with applying the japanese patch on the US rom? does it work?


----------



## Taanis (Jan 11, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> so what was it about the talk earlier with applying the japanese patch on the US rom? does it work?



I think about page 5 or so someone said it didn't work


----------



## Shurebis (Jan 11, 2011)

The only known AP is the Missing Text?


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 11, 2011)

Taanis said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't expect much about the snes emulator ...
btw, the dstwo is not the only one to emulate properly reads under 0x8000.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jan 11, 2011)

THANKS GOD FINALLY ITS HERE!!! I hope it works on DSTWO (yn)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> THANKS GOD FINALLY ITS HERE!!! I hope it works on DSTWO (yn)



Is there even a need to question if it does? :/


----------



## Raika (Jan 12, 2011)

This game is pretty hyped up. 
*runs off to search*
...
Aww crap, shitty file hosting site. Bleh, I'll just wait for another link. :


----------



## Red-Blue (Jan 12, 2011)

For the record. DSTT YSMenu doesn't work. Load Rom Errcode=4


----------



## hunter291 (Jan 12, 2011)

does it work on the dstwo ?
...
oh wait


----------



## Takanato (Jan 12, 2011)

OMfg..I havent finished KH recoded yetttttt D;


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 12, 2011)

Just finished the first "level".

Was pretty sweet. Looks more promising than Investigations: ME...

Really liking this right now.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 12, 2011)

HOMG IT'S FINALLY OUT /ditches recoded immediately


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 12, 2011)

I am posting in this release topic to say I have seen this game before and I plan to play it. Good day.

(Hiiiii IRC)


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wood 1.22 please YWG?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

denieru7 said:
			
		

> Wood 1.22 please YWG?



Don't ask or you will not receive. YWG will release it when it is ready to be released.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 12, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> HOMG IT'S FINALLY OUT /ditches recoded immediately



I already started mine, so I can't ditch it. q ___ q. 
Sad.


----------



## Akotan (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> denieru7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







yeah, right!


----------



## hova1 (Jan 12, 2011)

pretty sure there's gonna be a patch before new firmware


----------



## basher11 (Jan 12, 2011)

looks like i dont have time to study for finals now


----------



## signz (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty awesome game, imo much better than the Ace Attorney games.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

Works on:
- Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
- Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
- Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)

Does not work on:
- R4 (Firmware 1.18)
- Simply R4/M3 (Wood 1.21)
- Acekard R.P.G (Wood 1.21)
- R4 DSN (Wood 1.21)
- R4 Gold (Wood 1.21)
- CycloDS Evolution (firmware v1.61)
- DSTT / DSTTi / YSMenu (Book 6.44)


----------



## Narayan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yay! it's dumped already!




			
				zeromac said:
			
		

> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
> - Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)
> ...


i thinki just saw where you got that

no was wrong.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
> - Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)
> ...



thank god i found my supercard 2 i should of guessed this would of not worked on cyclo


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

Whoah just tried the flash demo and I've got to say it was pretty cool


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a really great game so far (4 chapters in).  The writing is witty and charming, and it's the best looking DS game out there, stylistically.  The story's got me hooked.  The gameplay is interesting and fresh, and a few puzzles will have you scratching your head.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 12, 2011)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I decided that KH is lowest in priority among all the new games and Ghost Trick the highest. XDDD

LYNNE IS PRACTICALLY A CLONE OF EMA SKYE.


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally its out! I played the Jap version twice, :/ Look at all the people reading this topic! SO MANY!


----------



## piglywigly (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
> - Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)
> ...




Well...its a shame that nobody will crack it like the old days when grps would crack games before releasing and there would be a "real" race....stupid scene that has fallen apart.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jan 12, 2011)

For DSTT/i users and all other carts that can use my updates, the game has been fixed and will be available in v6.45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so there is no need for this patch

For other users that can't use, try this hex fix :

*0x00004500*
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 A4 3A 0D 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

*0x000049F8*
C0 FE FF EA

I tested the fix on my DSONEi in clean mode and text bubbles appear...


----------



## shitaki (Jan 12, 2011)

how do i do a hex fix for this?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 12, 2011)

I am so unhappy right now.

First, I have to wait for my new DSlite to arrive, no big deal. Now there are tons of good games coming out (two counts as tons these days), and my sister can't send back my MicroSD card.

WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS? FREAKING GHOST TRICK IS OUT!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 12, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> For DSTT/i users and all other carts that can use my updates, the game has been fixed and will be available in v6.45
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asumming that this is extinfo.dat, the real problem now is the infolib.dat data, because in nearly 99% of new games, -4 is very common to appear.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 12, 2011)

Heh, I found it. Just search the file name (mods, please delete if necessary).

Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jan 12, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Asumming that this is extinfo.dat, the real problem now is the infolib.dat data, because in nearly 99% of new games, -4 is very common to appear.



No the offsets are different for extinfo...like I said in my other post, wait for v6.45 please


----------



## delcano (Jan 12, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> For DSTT/i users and all other carts that can use my updates, the game has been fixed and will be available in v6.45
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just registered to say thanks a lot!!! I was pretty bummed to see this released and not being able to play!!! I just started the game, so I don't know if there will be other  problems down the road, but using your hex fix I can see the text!
BTW I'm using R4 original with Wood 1.21. Thanks again!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 12, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok, good luck with the update


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

delcano said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you apply it, it doesn't seem to work for me...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

delcano said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err i've got my rom loaded on to a hex editor but now i have no idea what to do


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> delcano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same...


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried what I thought was right but it gave me a white screen on my ds...


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 12, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using Crystal Tile to edit, I have absolutely no idea what to do. Lul.


----------



## delcano (Jan 12, 2011)

Go to the address in the circle, and match the values posted. I hope I could help!


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

delcano said:
			
		

> Go to the address in the circle, and match the values posted. I hope I could help!


About that... How do i get to that adress?
Hmm I cant seem to find it at all..


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Zeromac, use the "Go to" not sure where it is on that one but find "go to" and click that.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## katastrophie (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure where the AP was but the first scene has text after I edited it.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

This is bullshit, I seem to be missing both those strings


----------



## wdowell84 (Jan 12, 2011)

Someone uploaded a copy of the working patch so you don't have to hex edit.  It worked fine for me on M3 Sakura 1.49X


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

I think i was searching fo rthe offset 00004500


----------



## Cloudius (Jan 12, 2011)

You need to set your window to 16 columns in order to view it as shown.


----------



## ceskelmag (Jan 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 0x00004500
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
> 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
> ...



Ghost Trick Now working fully on my R4 Wood 1.21.
Thanks!


----------



## igoylytes (Jan 12, 2011)

confirmed that after patching the rom using supplied hex code the game has text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




at least for the first part though ... haven't checked far enough ...

btw i'm using WoodR4 1.21


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone else think that the music in this game is simply stellar?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

WOOOOOO i finally found it and Hex edited it! time to test it!


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> WOOOOOO i finally found it and Hex edited it! time to test it!


Lol I just finished my 3rd time, let me know if it works or not.

I get a goddamn white screen


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

And i miss

FUck


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> And i miss
> 
> FUck


Zeromac, how are you trying to do it?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Hex workshop and following the advice of the guy who said something about 16 colums, that got me as far as seeing the 0x00004500

EDIT:And getting white screen


----------



## katastrophie (Jan 12, 2011)

I got a white screen too, but then I waited a couple seconds and pressed a button and it popped up.


----------



## hyosuke (Jan 12, 2011)

Nop, just can't find the correct line.

I find the line 000044EC then it jumps to 00004502 ):


edit:  ok, found it, thanks to the '16 columns' man! Now let's try it


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

katastrophie said:
			
		

> I got a white screen too, but then I waited a couple seconds and pressed a button and it popped up.


I think mine is just frozen white screen


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm gnna grab a clean rom and try again


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> katastrophie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same...You can download YSmenu now, Retro updated it =)


----------



## sexydaniboy (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm trying that hex editor thing and I found the string 4500, but not the 49F8. It stops at 49F0. A little help, please?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

sexydaniboy said:
			
		

> I'm trying that hex editor thing and I found the string 4500, but not the 49F8. It stops at 49F0. A little help, please?


Press "Go To" and then type it there.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

sexydaniboy said:
			
		

> I'm trying that hex editor thing and I found the string 4500, but not the 49F8. It stops at 49F0. A little help, please?


Drag the collums accross to mae em bigger/smaller till you see it


----------



## sexydaniboy (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> sexydaniboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, it worked! Thanks, dude. Off to try it.


----------



## Redhand (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone hex-editing get it working on a Cyclo?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2011)

Just finished my 3rd try at hex editing it. Last time for me..

EDIT: FUUUUUUCK again it wont start at all.

EDIT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES i got a patched Rom hahahahahh YYYYEEESSS!!!


----------



## hyosuke (Jan 12, 2011)

got white screen too, and found the patched one like zeromac... Oh well... I think hex edit is not for me ):


----------



## FrankSinatra (Jan 12, 2011)

Redhand said:
			
		

> Anyone hex-editing get it working on a Cyclo?



Hex edit working here on CycloDS Evo 1.61 stable, and I've heard reports that it works on the B.4 beta too.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah finally the game I've been waiting for.Now to play it......


----------



## wafflestick (Jan 12, 2011)

yo yo yooo
thx for the update bro


----------



## skywarp (Jan 12, 2011)

The text is working on ez flash Vi, but I just had the game freeze in the third area.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 12, 2011)

It works on DSTWO


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 12, 2011)

works on latest wood os 1.22


----------



## twede86 (Jan 12, 2011)

The game works but none of the text appears on the Edge. Anyone have a remedy? I assume this will be fixed with the next firmware update.


----------



## xoinx (Jan 12, 2011)

twede86 said:
			
		

> The game works but none of the text appears on the Edge. Anyone have a remedy? I assume this will be fixed with the next firmware update.



use retrogamefan's HEX patch.
http://gbatemp.net/t274039-ds-5368-ghost-t...t&p=3385978


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 12, 2011)

All I want to know is... When. Does. Phoenix. Appear?


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 12, 2011)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> All I want to know is... When. Does. Phoenix. Appear?


Not in this game.


----------



## pityflame (Jan 12, 2011)

text is working for my acekard 2i, but its always freezing at the same exact place in chapter one..
I even found another patched one and still same freezing point >_>


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lusankya said:
			
		

> jackdanielchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what role did he take in his cameo in the trailer...?


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 12, 2011)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> Lusankya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a completely different man who just happened to wear a blue suit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://ds.ign.com/dor/objects/30264/ghost-...6072233485.html
http://ds.ign.com/dor/objects/30264/ghost-...6072239517.html


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lusankya said:
			
		

> jackdanielchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've been slightly put off this game now...


----------



## wessel261 (Jan 12, 2011)

confirmed working on wood R4 1.22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



off playing now


----------



## charles656 (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys I GOT A PROBLEM! i got a white screen after i launch the game and im using R4DS(v1.18)

PLSS HELP


----------



## Paarish (Jan 12, 2011)

charles656 said:
			
		

> Guys I GOT A PROBLEM! i got a white screen after i launch the game and im using R4DS(v1.18)
> 
> PLSS HELP



use wood firmware instead

download link:

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=23605


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
> - Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)
> ...


Fixed


----------



## charles656 (Jan 12, 2011)

ohh i use this R4 (Firmware 1.18)

and it has white screen 

GUYS HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 12, 2011)

charles656 said:
			
		

> ohh i use this R4 (Firmware 1.18)
> 
> and it has white screen
> 
> GUYS HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


30084pm already told you to install Wood 1.22


----------



## charles656 (Jan 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 30084pm already told you to install Wood 1.22


SO IT IS COMPATIBLE TO R4 revoulution for ds?


----------



## charles656 (Jan 12, 2011)

THANK YOU !!!!! VERY MUCH  
AND NOW I CAN PLAY


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 12, 2011)

this dont work on cyclods then?


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 12, 2011)

charles656 said:
			
		

> ohh i use this R4 (Firmware 1.18)
> 
> and it has white screen
> 
> GUYS HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you still use 1.18, you're f*cking stupid.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Just finished my 3rd try at hex editing it. Last time for me..
> 
> EDIT: FUUUUUUCK again it wont start at all.
> 
> ...



so we can either hexedit or use the patched rom?


----------



## Saken (Jan 12, 2011)

I bet everyone is downloading from where i got it from, the speed is at 14kbps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nevermind, new source, 450kbps


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 12, 2011)

its ok..found the patched rom and it works great on cyclods 1.61 and beta4


----------



## beastrn (Jan 12, 2011)

Not working on R4SDHC

Have tried patched nds and non patched, old SDHC FW and New.

Any ideas friendly chaps?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Retro released his update and AW released YWG's update! Works on both, naturally!


----------



## Killakae (Jan 12, 2011)

before the HEX fix i get no text, after the HEX fix i get nothing at all (white screen)

theres 2hrs of my life wasted... I hate life!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(DSi XL / R4i V1.4)


----------



## charles656 (Jan 12, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> charles656 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry IM JUST A NOOB


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait to try it out.
The demo was interesting; I hope the game will live up to my expectation.


----------



## Jax (Jan 12, 2011)

Killakae said:
			
		

> before the HEX fix i get no text, after the HEX fix i get nothing at all (white screen)
> 
> theres 2hrs of my life wasted... I hate life!
> 
> ...



USE WOOD R4!!!


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 12, 2011)

No text dialogue on original R4 (wood 1.22)

I used a trimmed, unpatched ROM. Is the patched rom going to fix this problem?


----------



## craplame (Jan 12, 2011)

Yay! This is a good week.


----------



## Saken (Jan 12, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> No text dialogue on original R4 (wood 1.22)
> 
> I used a trimmed, unpatched ROM. Is the patched rom going to fix this problem?



As soon as you start the game? I want to try it out too then and have a look.

EDIT: @Lube_Skyballer I just started a new game and all the dialogue appears normally, what's the problem then?


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the Yellow Wood Goblin, a fix in less than a day.
Game is great, must go out and buy it when it gets to England


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the game require the d-pad or can I play it using the touch screen?
My DSi's dpad is not working


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Does the game require the d-pad or can I play it using the touch screen?
> My DSi's dpad is not working


It's touchscreen only.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Great!
Now off to find the game.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 12, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops. I was using Wood 1.21. 
I thought I had 1.22 because I installed the latest firmware 1,5 days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's fixed.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Killar (Jan 12, 2011)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong, I play with buttons!


----------



## bartazb (Jan 12, 2011)

yo all! cant wait to play it BUT i really dont know how to download it. pls help


----------



## YayMii (Jan 12, 2011)

bartazb said:
			
		

> yo all! cant wait to play it BUT i really dont know how to download it. pls help


Asking for ROMs is against the rules...

Although I'm allowed to give you this hint: Ghost_Trick_USA_NDS-XPA


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> bartazb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google that, or the file name, which is xpa-gstr.rar


----------



## bartazb (Jan 12, 2011)

yo guys thanks! but now i got question mark on ghost trick on r4, never happened to me b4. any ideas?


----------



## Rommstain (Jan 12, 2011)

Ooooh yeeeeeah! Time to get your adventure on! *Bow Chicka Wow Wow*


*Sigh* _I've been suffering from PW\ME withdrawal for too long._


----------



## .Chris (Jan 12, 2011)

Im having a little problem in the game using Wood R4 1.22.

It always freezes at the time you will have to possess the lamp.


----------



## dssd (Jan 12, 2011)

Killar said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what button is for ghost mode?


----------



## aileo (Jan 12, 2011)

This game is really awesome. Worked right off the bat. Got through 6 chapters last night! Puzzles aren't tough. The story remains a mystery so far, though.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 12, 2011)

i think gbatemp has become slower just now... possibly the best game to be released this year unless we see a completely new zelda
does it reach the standards of PW storyline (or 999 for tht matter) ?

PS - Google is showing discount ghost equipment for sale... lol


----------



## tanooki (Jan 12, 2011)

great game
works on supercard one
I just had to update my firmware


----------



## rainey (Jan 12, 2011)

It freezes at random points in the first stage for me. I've used the patched verson on r4 wood 1.21 and on 1.22. I also used a clean version on 1.22 and it still freezes on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use "freeze" loosely cause the triangle to advance text still bobbles but nothing registers. Guh, I was so excited to play this game.


----------



## Derbmeister (Jan 12, 2011)

dssd said:
			
		

> what button is for ghost mode?



You can use both touchscreen and button/D-pad controls completely.  I doubt people will need only the d-pad button controls though since people don`t usually have issues with their touch screens.

D-pad = move screen around/control Sissel's spirit in Ghost Mode
A = Trick/Talk
B = Highlight where Sissel is ('Me')
X = Same as tapping one of Sissel's 'X X X' information balloons
Y = Same as tapping an NPC's '...' speech balloon
L = Enter Ghost Mode
R = For occasional special instances, i.e. icons in the upper right corner of the screen.
Start = Information/Save menu
Select = Once again, for special occasional instances.  I won't spoil them.


----------



## funem (Jan 12, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.5/1.8.5a)
> - Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi / DSONEi Mini (EOS Bypass v1.0 SP6 activate antipiracy)
> ...



Also works on Acekard 2.1/2i Akai 1.8.1 with AP enabled ( some people like me never updated as 1.8.2 and 1.8.5 have been reported as... a bit... iffy )


----------



## lukecop80 (Jan 12, 2011)

OMGCANTWAITTOPLAY


----------



## .Chris (Jan 12, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> OMGCANTWAITTOPLAY


no one word posts


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 12, 2011)

This game is an absolute GEM! I've not played that much, granted, but the visuals are really quite something! It's also highly original. 

It's very rare to find a game that both me, and my Girlfriend like. Both of us heart this game very much!


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 12, 2011)

Great concept, haven't had the time to play for more than 30min though, but for what I've played it seemed like a great game.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 12, 2011)

rainey said:
			
		

> It freezes at random points in the first stage for me. I've used the patched verson on r4 wood 1.21 and on 1.22. I also used a clean version on 1.22 and it still freezes on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played up to Chapter 8 with Wood R4 v1.22 and haven't experienced any 'freezes' yet.


----------



## lilaznkilla (Jan 12, 2011)

Just Finished the game with my SCDS2. I love the gameplay and story.


----------



## salnaruto2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I started playing this game and its great. i'm in chapter 6 or so. Can't stop playing.(i just did)


----------



## Cutthroat (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a little confused; I have Wood 1.22 and the text still isn't appearing on my screen. Did everyone just use the hex edit and assume everyone else would too?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 13, 2011)

Cutthroat said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused; I have Wood 1.22 and the text still isn't appearing on my screen. Did everyone just use the hex edit and assume everyone else would too?


No hex edit for me. I'm playing it clean and I'm now on Chapter 9. Did you try all the usual suspects like the Panasonic SD Formatter, downloading from a different source etc?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

This game don't suck, it is really good.Adventure ghost.


----------



## anime4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

Like everyone said.  
If you use R4, be sure to use WoodR4 1.22 and to not touch them rom.

Really really great game, original and well made. Love the animations and the little Ace attorney style.


----------



## JoyConG (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it good? People seem to like it. I like PW but not 999; I'll give it a shot.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 13, 2011)

Chapter 9 (or 10, I forget) is really annoying. >_


----------



## beastrn (Jan 13, 2011)

Any idea how to get it working on SDHC R4 carts guys?

I just get white screen with clean and patched roms.

And Wood doesn't load on it


----------



## justin05 (Jan 13, 2011)

Im having a hard time on Chapter 5. 


Spoiler



Lynne dying 3 times, in one night is crazy.


----------



## TickleZombie89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Comedor (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone having problems using touch-screen?



			
				justin05 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im having a hard time on Chapter 5. Lynne dying 3 times, in one night is crazy.


USE SPOILER TAG YOU MOFO!

*sigh*

I hate this kind of thing, you just ruined my game experience, thank you...


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 13, 2011)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Anyone having problems using touch-screen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hardly a spoiler, after all what you do the whole time in this game is preventing people from dying.
The thing with Lynne is more like a runnning gag.


----------



## dssd (Jan 13, 2011)

Derbmeister said:
			
		

> dssd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this.  i prefer the dpad and buttons over the stylus, it's just more comfortable to play.  i played all the ace attorney games the same way unless stylus was needed in some cases.


----------



## katastrophie (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone having trouble with chapter 15?  It's after you finsish the puzzle and your talking to white coat, and you pick the second option and it just gets stuck on a black screen.  I thought it was because I had the hex edit one but then I tried wood 1.22 with a clean rom but same thing happens.


----------



## WildArms (Jan 13, 2011)

Just beat the game using wood for R4, don't know the version but is like 1 or 2 versions before the new one(that enables ghost trick to be played), i could play perfectly using the hexed edited version of the rom.

(dont worry no spoilers)

GREAT, great game, the ending made me cry and laught, great game, is obvious that it comes from the masterminds behind phoenix wright, i just love those guys, i will get all the games they release, no second is unworthy in their games


----------



## justin05 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lusankya said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS.  Im was thinking everyone one else is way past that chapter. I didn't realize Thiago Kotaki was
a slow poke player.


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2011)

the game finally came out .
-adds to list of To Buy games-


----------



## Depravo (Jan 13, 2011)

Just completed it. What a game!

Moar plz.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

Completed??? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

Need Help! can't proceed, to lazy to think. i'm tired, lack sleep.


Spoiler



ei need help on chapter 9 11:16PM, when escaping from the night vision guys. the first one always catches d99. what path do i take?


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 14, 2011)

justin05 said:
			
		

> THIS.  Im was thinking everyone one else is way past that chapter. I didn't realize Thiago Kotaki was
> a slow poke player.



You _do_ realize this has only been released for two days now? Some people haven't even begun to play it. Not everyone has a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 14, 2011)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Some people haven't even begun to play it. Not everyone has a lot of time on their hands.



that's the truth. some people have school to go to.
like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




speaking of slow, im also on chapter 5.


----------



## formiga (Jan 14, 2011)

How many chapters the game has?

Is there some sort of replaying?


----------



## Splych (Jan 14, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least you can play .
stupid exams and CPTs to do


----------



## basher11 (Jan 14, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> at least you can play .
> stupid exams and CPTs to do


----------



## signz (Jan 14, 2011)

You know, this was a really awesome game. But waaaaaaaay too short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great ending as well.


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like it so far. There have been parts where I was stuck for a little bit though... This game is pretty cool.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Finished the game 2hrs. ago. The end was a bit WTF.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 14, 2011)

I finally got the chance to play and I couldn't put it down! Currently on Chapter 10.
I really hope this game does well in the sales department. A must buy for me.



			
				game01 said:
			
		

> Need Help! can't proceed, to lazy to think. i'm tired, lack sleep.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You probably figured it out but anyway.....


Spoiler



First use ghost mode and jump to the bunk(like the one under which D99 is hiding) in Sausagehead guy's cell. When the guard is facing to D99's left, signal D99(L). He will come and hide under it. Next, a guard will start patrolling the area. Jump to his bullet proof vest using ghost mode and when he reaches the mid landing of the stairs, use ghost mode and jump to vest of the guard crouching in the ceiling. Use ghost mode and open the latch. The guard falls down and will head to the upper row of cells. Jump to the Soda can in the mid landing of the stairs and then proceed to the the power socket/manipulator thingy. Signal D99 the moment the patrolling guard is out of the way. He hides under the stairs. Now wait for the guards to reach the landing in the stairs and jump to either one of their vests. Find your way to the bell in Sausageheadguy's cell and ring it to distract the guard on the ground level. While he is checking out the hole in wall and the other guard is patrolling above, use ghost mode and jump to the core near the latches and Signal D99. He climbs up into the ceiling. Close the latch and then move to the core on the other side. Jump to the toilet above and signal him to make roll over there. Once the guard arrives, jump to his vest and then jump to the bunk in the empty cell and signal him over. Keep moving D99 until you reach the latch in Rock Band guys cells. Open it and play the drums to make the guard fall down. Make D99 climb up to the upper row and proceed to the exit.


----------



## katastrophie (Jan 14, 2011)

No one else has the problem on chapter 15 after the puzzle and you're talking and pick the second option for cabanela and it freezes on a black screen?  I tried three different versions of the game but all do the same thing.  I'm thinking it's maybe because of my sav since I used the hex edit version first, i was using it and wood 1.21 up to when it does this problem.  I got 1.22 same thing. I don't wanna start all over just to see if it'll work.


----------



## katastrophie (Jan 15, 2011)

can someone upload a gamesav for me, ch 15 or more.  I don't know what else to do.


----------



## finalfantasy3 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem to the post above, my game freezes on chapter 13 when the Minister is telling a flashback to Cabanela about ghost powers.

I'm using R4 Wood 1.22. Anyone have this issue or know what I can do? :< Thanks - I want to continue so badly...!


----------



## XStationCube (Jan 15, 2011)

So does ANYBODY have this working on the CycloDS? I use 1.61 firmware and it hasn't worked with either the  hex edited or unedited one; I'm getting the blank text boxes.


----------



## coryag (Jan 16, 2011)

okay. i cannot hold this in any longer... THIS GAME IS AMAZING!  how is this game so well written and animated......this is by far more than i expected....i'm floored.


----------



## Red-Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could help me? I have a DSTT running the latest YSMenu. Ghost Trick gives me a LoadErr=4 on a clean and a before mentioned UPS-patched ROM.

Any ideas? (Except "buy another flashcart.")

Never mind. Got it working.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 16, 2011)

*SPOILER ALERT* 
Main character dies :3


----------



## lukecop80 (Jan 17, 2011)

THIS IS THE BEST GAME EVER
GREAT STORY
GREAT GAMEPLAY
COMPLETELY ORIGINAL
there isn't a single thing that i can find thats bad about it


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 18, 2011)

*My Review*
You play as a guy that's just died which is straight away a pretty weird way for a game to work.
On a rainy night, you wake up dead next to a woman being aimed at by a mystery man
Understandably, you're confused, the dead lose their memory according to Ray the lamp (Seriously)

As the game progresses, so does the main characters quest to find out who he is and how he died. 
Riddled with puns, vivid characters and to top it all of beautiful animation, Ghost Trick is a must play.
Even people that didn't enjoy the Ace Attorney series will find this a fun, quirky adventure. 

This is probably the first game that I've both bought and downloaded, it's really worth the money.
Hell, I'd buy two copies and just give one to a random person on the street 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Everything in this game has to be seen to be believed, it's hard to really describe it.

Can't believe what the ending was, totally unexpected
Anyway, really enjoyed the game and really do recommend it.
Thanks for reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried not to put any spoilers in the review (name of the main character etc.)


----------



## Dartz150 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have finished the game yesterday and..... OMG the ending is freezin'.. O-O.

Is one if the Best NDS Games to be in the VG History


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 18, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> *SPOILER ALERT*
> Main character dies :3


I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 18, 2011)

I think a spoiler crept into my last post, sorry about that.


----------



## jaydom (Jan 19, 2011)

guys.
i am using r4 v1.18 and i got use to it. is there any way for me to get this game to work? or future games that needs wood.
and theres somemore game i been playing on 1.18
is there way to transfer saves (continues on same spot) when i convert to wood?
i got lots more qns.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 19, 2011)

jaydom said:
			
		

> guys.
> i am using r4 v1.18 and i got use to it. is there any way for me to get this game to work? or future games that needs wood.
> and theres somemore game i been playing on 1.18
> is there way to transfer saves (continues on same spot) when i convert to wood?
> i got lots more qns.



yes, I believe you need to get the most recent wood and thus when you get, make sure you go to settings and change the saving option to .sav. with that, you dont have to change your save files to .nds.sav. and as for transfer, just bring your game file onto the sd card and you are done.


----------



## Mistle (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to play this game on an Acekard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.8.5.
The game plays fine, but the save file always corrupts when i exit the game. Is there any fix for this?


----------



## Gariscus (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finished it. It's an awesome game.


----------



## jaydom (Jan 20, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> jaydom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see. den...well sometimes...i do use some cheats....as in 1.18 there is a feature like using the usrcheat.dat.

can i know if wood is able to function like this as well?

PS: i did use wood 1.14 or 1.15 b4 and i would like to noe if those game i played on wood (taiko no tatsujin) is able to continue after i switched to (.sav) where i did not previously?


----------



## tiponche (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you so much,, can't wait..


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 20, 2011)

jaydom said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, go to settings and turn the ar codes on. it still uses usrcheat.dat. and for the games you played on wood, they should work if they dont go to the troubleshooting for that version of wood you have


----------



## Housemastah (Jan 21, 2011)

This doesn't seem to work on G6 REAL, I don't see any text.. :/


----------



## drag671 (Jan 22, 2011)

hello people first post after joining for a long time
anyways definitely one of the best games i've played in a while 
Kept me playing all the way to 2 am each night during the week of finals


----------



## Quizzman (Jan 26, 2011)

Works great on MenuDo 0.1b (Acekard 2i).

Just to mention that the game is MULTI-5 (english, spanish, french, german and -I'm not sure- italian), but maybe that somebody already said it (I didn't read the 21 pages of the topic).

Oh, and BTW:

DS GAME OF THE YEAR

Definitely.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 26, 2011)

Such a glorious game.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 28, 2011)

e


----------



## Narayan (Jan 29, 2011)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> I must really suck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haven't really played much and now I need help


Spoiler



Up to chapter 9 and am guiding Jowd to escape, I got him under the stairs and I can't figure out what to do next, I looked at the guide Rumsie and game01 supplied but I still don't get it, I can never get him up in the roof in time plus the other hunter (the one who fell through the roof) manages to get up really quickly from his fall and I can't get Jowd up in time, any ideas?



Sorry for leaving last spoiler tag out, but I fixed it asap.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Feb 12, 2011)

e


----------



## BlackPlague94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, I'm having a trouble trouble with this game. I have all my dialogue and everything but on chapter one, early into the game, it freezes when the screen moves to the telephone booth. I'm using YSMenu at the moment. I'll probably go try the EU version if this doesn't work


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good game but a bit confusing


----------

